# Troxel Liberty or Intrepid helmet reviews?



## Barrel Baby

i bought the intrepid this past weekend and jus got it in the mail...I was dissapointed to see that it was small for me!...and i got the largest size! BUT>>my head is really big and round so if you have a big round head that is 24' then i wouldnt buy it! but usually people dont have as big of a head as me! I think they make them a little smaller than they say..but overall they are a very nice looking helmet! 

hope this helped!
p.s if you have a smaller head i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## joseeandjade11

Hahaha Barrel Baby you're gonna laugh but im worrying that its going to be too big for my head! LOL i have a small head, i wear the extra small sport troxel  
I ordered it, i'm currently waiting to get it and can't wait, i really hope it won't be too big


----------



## Barrel Baby

Hahahha if you don't have a head like mine you'll be just fine!!! Hope it works out for you!! It's a very nice looking helmet!!


----------



## joseeandjade11

Thank you! I'll let you know if it works out or not  And yes it's very nice! Love the design and i will get the carbon color. 

I have tried many other helmets, in their smallest sizes like the sport tipperary, the cubix schooling ovation, some english helmets and more and yet they were still too big or sorta fit but were tipping down on my forehead when i lowered my head lol Anyhow, i should receive the helmet soon *fingers crossed*


----------



## NBEventer

Neither. Troxel helmets are garbage. There are much nicer schooling helmets out there that are far safer and better fit such as the Ovation and Sportage.

I had a student whos helmet fit I checked when she got on her horse. Horse spooked and she came flying off, helmet fell off before she hit the ground. I have heard of this happening with more then one person with a troxel helmet. More then one riding school has now banned troxel helmets for this very reason.


----------



## joseeandjade11

NBEventer said:


> Neither. Troxel helmets are garbage. There are much nicer schooling helmets out there that are far safer and better fit such as the Ovation and Sportage.
> 
> I had a student whos helmet fit I checked when she got on her horse. Horse spooked and she came flying off, helmet fell off before she hit the ground. I have heard of this happening with more then one person with a troxel helmet. More then one riding school has now banned troxel helmets for this very reason.


I don't think i agree with this, Troxel helmets are great helmets, at my barn all that my coach's uses are the sport troxel helmets for the people getting riding lessons or trail rides. There still in good shape and I also own a sport troxel and it's a good low profile not expensive helmet. As someone said to me not too long ago, if they weren't safe they would not be on the market!

Also, if the helmet fell off before the rider hit the ground then i believe that the helmet was not properly secured (tightened under the chin) or that it did not fit properly.


----------



## NBEventer

joseeandjade11 said:


> I don't think i agree with this, Troxel helmets are great helmets, at my barn all that my coach's uses are the sport troxel helmets for the people getting riding lessons or trail rides. There still in good shape and I also own a sport troxel and it's a good low profile not expensive helmet. As someone said to me not too long ago, if they weren't safe they would not be on the market!
> 
> Also, if the helmet fell off before the rider hit the ground then i believe that the helmet was not properly secured (tightened under the chin) or that it did not fit properly.


I check all my students helmets before they get on their horses. I know proper helmet fit, i've been doing this for 22 years. I check fit and make sure all straps are tight. 

Just because a helmet is on the market does not mean it is safe. There are lots of products on the market that are not ideal or safe but they are still on the shelf. 

The chin straps on troxel helmets are not secure. The come loose as you ride. 

I am not the only person who has had this experience. I have talked to a lot of people who have had similar experiences. There are a few riding schools that have put a ban on them now because of similar things. We have told our local tack shops that if someone is buying a helmet to ride at our barn they are not to sell a troxel to them. Same as we do not allow those rubber english riding boots.


----------



## Fulford15

I agree with NB, my mom used to have a Troxel and it just seemed very cheaply made. She got rid of it right after she bought it due to a bad experience...


----------



## NBEventer

To add to the "if it wasn't safe it wouldn't be on the market" comment.

All those cheap bridles out there, the ones that the reins snap at the bit within a few uses. They are still out there. Even the fixings on the bridle break. There are cheap girths out there known to break. There are saddles that fall apart within a few uses. The list goes on. 

Just because something is on the shelf it does not mean it is safe. Tipperary eventing vests are not certified and they are VERY popular ;-)


----------



## JaphyJaphy

I've had a Troxel Venture for years and it's still in excellent condition. I tried on several other brands and models of helmet before buying it and it was the best fit in my price range ($200 or less). I've never had the straps go loose on me during use, even if I don't secure the rubber guards. I can't speak for other Troxel models, as I haven't ridden in them, but perhaps the quality varies from model to model. However, they are ASTM/SEI certified, so that must count for something.


----------



## joseeandjade11

I have ridden in my troxel sport for 2 years and never has the chin strap gotten loose when riding and i would say that half of the boarders and people riding at the the ranch wears troxels and never have i heard any complaints of anything. So to say that troxels are garbage is false, there are good troxel helmets out there just like im sure there are ovation helmets that are good and others not so good.


----------



## NBEventer

You asked for opinions and reviews on the troxel helmets. I gave you what you asked for. If you want to be defensive because it was a negative review then all the power to you.

I was just sharing my experiences as well as the experiences and opinions/reviews of them from other people including coaches and instructors. My student could have been killed. She was thrown into the wall when her horse spoked. Her head came very close to impact with the wall and no helmet on her head as her helmet flew off. 10 minutes after I had checked it to make sure everything was snug and properly fit and adjusted. Thankfully her head didn't hit the wall, she twisted her knee and banged herself up pretty good. After watching that(and seeing similar things happen to others over the years) and hearing similar stories from others, I don't want them anywhere near my program.

I am not going to continue to sit here and bicker with you over it. We are all entitled to our opinions and views. I chose to not use troxel helmets and chose to have my clients stay away from them. Just like other coaches will chose to have their students avoid a certain type of saddle, boots or various other equipment.


----------



## waresbear

Now I am afraid to buy a troxel & I did have my eye on the new Rebel! Dang you NB!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

waresbear said:


> Now I am afraid to buy a troxel & I did have my eye on the new Rebel! Dang you NB!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha sorry!! But I think people should know about them. The whole system for the troxel is dodgey to me. 

The Ovations are wonderful helmets and in the same price range. I actually really like the ovation dial adjustment as you can adjust it to fit however you are wearing your hair that day. They come down further on the back of the head and are just over all a REALLY nice helmet. Their schooling helmets are great as are their show helmets. I just ordered one of the new Ovations as my GPA expired and with all the expenses I have coming up I can't shell out $500 for a new helmet right now. I tried the Ovation on and I instantly fell in love.


----------



## joseeandjade11

It's all good, i didn't mean to start an argument either. 
Im glad the rider didn't hit her head on the wall though :S and just out of curiousity which troxel was she wearing ?

I have heard good things about Ovations helmets but they don't fit my head at all, they put too much pressure on my forehead and too much space on both sides on top of my ears, after 5 minutes of having it on my head i couldn't imagine riding with that.


----------



## NBEventer

joseeandjade11 said:


> It's all good, i didn't mean to start an argument either.
> Im glad the rider didn't hit her head on the wall though :S and just out of curiousity which troxel was she wearing ?
> 
> I have heard good things about Ovations helmets but they don't fit my head at all, they put too much pressure on my forehead and too much space on both sides on top of my ears, after 5 minutes of having it on my head i couldn't imagine riding with that.


My student was wearing the Troxel Sport, a friend of mine had similar happen with her student wearing the Troxel Capriole.

And through the grape vine I have heard of the Troxel Dakota and Grand Prix doing the same thing. Though no personal experience.

I don't know what it is about them. I do like the look of the Venture but i'm soured on Troxel now so I wont be going near them.

Have you tried Tipperary? I LOVE the T2 but it doesn't fit me properly as I have a more round head. I've heard the Tipperary fits like the Charles Owen helmets, but don't quote me on that. I've never had the desire to even look at a CO. I hate the way they sit. 

I'm saving pennies for the new GPA Speed *sigh*


----------



## joseeandjade11

I have tried the tipperary sportage at the greenhawk store, a little bit too big for my head, maybe with a little bit more padding it would have fitted but it when i tried it i just banged my head down to see if it would stay in place and it was tipping down so no good.  I swear im having no luck finding a decent helmet so i decided i'd try the intrepid, reasons why is because it has the flip fold system in it so i can adjust the padding to be thicker where it needs to be and since that i fit in the extra small troxel sport it fits the shape of my head like a glove.


----------



## NBEventer

The Troxel sport does not fit the same as the Intrepid from what I have read and heard. I don't know if from experience as I have never had one on before.

The Troxel sport will break if you drop it on the ground from less then 3 feet up. Just a heads up on that. 

Have you looked at The Olympian? It has the dial fit system Olympian Velveteen DFS Helmet | DRC0530 | Greenhawk

Or for just a little bit more money there is IRH. Equestrian Riding Helmets, Hats & Protective Riding Vests | Dover Saddlery


----------



## joseeandjade11

i have tried one similiar to the olympian at greenhawk but same problem, tipping down when i lower my head. Plus i already have ordered the intrepid, if it doesn't fit i will simply return it and then look at something else


----------



## NBEventer

Helmet fitting is such a PIA sometimes lol.


----------



## joseeandjade11

NBEventer said:


> Helmet fitting is such a PIA sometimes lol.


Tell me about it '__' I have thought about checking into kids helmet but ishhh


----------



## TheRoundPen

I didn't read all the posts, but I will say that I bought an Ovation and a Troxel helmet at the same time. I much prefer the troxel over ovation, and I spend more on the ovation. I also have had really good luck with troxels. Just my opinion. My next purchase I want to get the liberty.


----------



## joseeandjade11

TheRoundPen said:


> I didn't read all the posts, but I will say that I bought an Ovation and a Troxel helmet at the same time. I much prefer the troxel over ovation, and I spend more on the ovation. I also have had really good luck with troxels. Just my opinion. My next purchase I want to get the liberty.


I also wanted to buy the liberty at first untill i saw that the intrepid (which almost looks the same but a little more expensive) has the flip fold system in it, a shatterproof visor and is a little bit more lightweight AND has the carbon color which i really wanted for a long time! The ovation i had bought was the exact same color but did not fit my head at all so i returned it.
Now im still waiting for my troxel intrepid helmet, it should get here by the end of this week (crossing fingers)!


----------



## joseeandjade11

Finally got my helmet today, very nice and super light and comfortable. It's a little tad loose but with some custom adjustments it will work out so i am keeping it  At last, no more helmet shopping for me!


----------



## Destinii

How in the world do you clean them? It has a very weird finish that gets dirty very easily! I licked my thumb to get a smudge off and it left a watermark and is still there!


----------



## joseeandjade11

I would try only washing it with soap and water maybe? Mine is still pretty new and not that dirty yet, only covered with sand but not too much! Let us know if you find anything that washes your helmet


----------



## NBEventer

Helmet covers! They work wonders at keeping them clean


----------

